# Brother to KnitKing comparison chart



## jan.ebert (Jun 2, 2013)

I recently asked how to know which Brother Machine my KnitKing kk93 was comparable to as far as parts being interchangeable. I was referred to Daisy Knits. I was unable to find this information on the web site. So what am I doing wrong??? I need a carriage for my KK93 and do not want to make an expensive mistake. Thanks for any help - I have found some available on e-bay but have no way of knowing if they will work on my machine. Thanks for any info.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

http://daisyknits.com/bcompatibility.htm Is this the chart you are looking for? Ann


----------



## jan.ebert (Jun 2, 2013)

That is the one I went to - it does not have any info on KK93 - I have no idea how to find out which Brother Model my knitting machine is compatible with. It lists KH numbers - nothing about Knit King.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I think they are interchangeable. But, I have never seen any info on the 93. I see this item for sale on ebay and in the description it says that it covers both the 93 and 891. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Knitking-Knitting-Machine-Instruction-Manual-Set-KK93-/220570030299 And this site says that too. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FiberBuyandTrade/message/21697 Maybe a clue? Ann


----------



## jan.ebert (Jun 2, 2013)

I am going to telephone Daisy Knit tomorrow and see if they have a definitive answer. It would appear that the 891 is the comparable - maybe there are more - It is very confusing. I liked it better when we had dealers but all that is gone now.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

The second link that Ann provided, to a sale by Jackie Hedrick, seems to be quite reliable. I have found other posts by Jackie and she was a brother dealer, so she should know what brother machine is equivalent to which knitking machine. 
Also at the bottom of an ebay sale for a cd of a machine manual (seller garzhe, item http://www.ebay.com/itm/Knitking-Knitting-Machine-Instruction-Manual-Set-KK93-/220570030299 ) is a chart of equivalent manuals he has for sale which shows which brother machine compares with which knitking machine. garzhe has been selling for quite a while and is very reliable and accurate in his descriptions.

So the KK93 is a 24 stitch punchcard machine like the KH891. It will use a KH891 carriage. Other carriages which will work on brother punchcard machines should work too, especially if the number is close to 891. I know that 890, 891, 892, 894 are interchangeable although some do intarsia and some do not. The carriages of later machines such as the 864 and 868 should work too.

Carriages from the electronic machines do not work....I tried on my machines.



GrammaAnn said:


> I think they are interchangeable. But, I have never seen any info on the 93. I see this item for sale on ebay and in the description it says that it covers both the 93 and 891. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Knitking-Knitting-Machine-Instruction-Manual-Set-KK93-/220570030299 And this site says that too. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FiberBuyandTrade/message/21697 Maybe a clue? Ann


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

[http://goodeys.tripod.com/Knittingtoys/id15.htmlquote=jan.ebert]

It says it is the same as the brother 891
I recently asked how to know which Brother Machine my KnitKing kk93 was comparable to as far as parts being interchangeable. I was referred to Daisy Knits. I was unable to find this information on the web site. So what am I doing wrong??? I need a carriage for my KK93 and do not want to make an expensive mistake. Thanks for any help - I have found some available on e-bay but have no way of knowing if they will work on my machine. Thanks for any info.[/quote]


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

http://yarn-store.com/24st_pc_feature_comparison_table.html



jan.ebert said:


> I recently asked how to know which Brother Machine my KnitKing kk93 was comparable to as far as parts being interchangeable. I was referred to Daisy Knits. I was unable to find this information on the web site. So what am I doing wrong??? I need a carriage for my KK93 and do not want to make an expensive mistake. Thanks for any help - I have found some available on e-bay but have no way of knowing if they will work on my machine. Thanks for any info.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Rita is correct about the carriages being interchangeable between the brother punch card models. Other knitters on our site are former KM dealers and have stated Brother & Knitking are the same and parts are interchangeable. 
I started a topic about this a few months ago. 
None of us are able to Guarantee 100% that someones Brother K carriage will work on your KK bed, though it is Very Highly Likely that it will, unless either is warped or otherwise damaged. 
I checked to see if my Brother 260s carriage fit on my KK bulky; it fit perfect.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

jan.ebert said:


> That is the one I went to - it does not have any info on KK93 - I have no idea how to find out which Brother Model my knitting machine is compatible with. It lists KH numbers - nothing about Knit King.


You can use KH891, KK98, Not KH910. And any of the carriages that would trip the row counter on your machine bed. I'll get back to you and let you know after Tues and will post here.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> http://daisyknits.com/bcompatibility.htm Is this the chart you are looking for? Ann


Really like her charts!


----------

